

 Win a Sublime Text license - joshearl
http://sublimetexttips.com/win-a-free-sublime-text-3-license/

======
CraigJPerry
I don't want it free. I will buy ST3.

Please open source it though.

~~~
dkuntz2
Why? Why should they open source it, followed by, how do you propose the
developers make money on it?

